
Ask HN: Best place to find ex-pats? - goatherders
I need to hire in the sales realm and have had good success with ex-pats looking for remote work.  Can anyone recommend good job boards for locating ex-Pats, particularly those located in the western hemisphere?
======
itronitron
The monthly HN Who's Hiring thread is a good place to start. It's mostly
oriented towards software devs but I've seen sales and mgmt positions posted
there as well.

